# Türkiye'de uzun zaman geçirmem gerektiği



## Şafak

Herkese merhaba,

Aşağıdaki cümleyi İngilizce'den Türkçe'ye doğru çevirmekle zorluk çekiyorum. 
'The fact that I need to spend a lot of time in Turkey saddens me".
1) Türkiye'de uzun zaman geçirmem gerektiği gerçeği beni üzüyor.
2) Türkiye'de uzun zaman geçirmem gerektiği beni üzüyor.

Ayrıca cümlede _zaman _ya da _zamandır _kullanılmalı?

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Rallino

1'inci cümle doğru. _Zaman_ kullanılmalı.

Şunlar da olur:

Türkiye'de uzun zaman geçirmemin gerekmesi beni üzüyor.
Türkiye'de uzun zaman geçirmemin gerekiyor olması beni üzüyor.


----------



## drowsykush

"Türkiye'de uzun zaman geçirecek olmam beni üzüyor."  şeklinde de kurulabilir.


----------



## Şafak

Cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim. Anladım kadarıyla '*Bir şey yapmam* beni üzüyor" yapısı da doğru.
Size örnek veriyorum: Türkiye'de uzun zaman oturmam beni üzüyor" (The fact that I've been staying in Turkey for a long time saddens me).
Doğru mu?


----------



## Rallino

Orada _zamandır_ demen gerekiyor. Bir eylem hâlâ geçerliyse _zamandır_ denir.

O cümlede _oturuyor olmam_ hattâ _olma*k *_sanki daha güzel geliyor kulağa ama sadece _oturmam_ da yanlış değil diye düşünüyorum. @drowsykush'un da fikrini bekleyelim.


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> Orada _zamandır_ demen gerekiyor. Bir eylem hâlâ geçerliyse _zamandır_ denir.


Aynen öyle düşünüyordum bu yüzden birinci sorumda bunu kasten sordum.  Sağ ol.

Tamam sen "The fact that I've been staying in Turkey for a long time saddens me" Türkçe'de nasıl dersin? Sanırım başka bir şekilde bunu ifade etmek istiyorsun.


----------



## Rallino

Uzun zamandır Türkiye'de kalıyor olmak beni üzüyor.


----------



## drowsykush

Şafak said:


> Anladım kadarıyla '*Bir şey yapmam* beni üzüyor" yapısı da doğru.



_The fact that_ yapısını daima "gerçeklik" olarak çevirmek gerekmez. Zaten bir şeyi "yapıyor olmak" bunu içinde barındırmış oluyor, bu yüzden Rallino'nun çevirisi uygun olacaktır.


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> Uzun zamandır Türkiye'de kalıyor olmak beni üzüyor.


Zaten çok önerini bana vermelerine rağmen birinci sorum ise siz ne dersiniz: “Uzun zaman Türkiye’de geçirmem gerekmek beni üzüyor”. Başaklarından daha iyi kulağa geliyor mu? 

Aptalığım için çok pardon.


----------



## drowsykush

Şafak said:


> “Uzun zaman Türkiye’de geçirmem gerekmek beni üzüyor”.



Bu şekilde kurulursa anlam ve gramer açısından uygun olmamaktadır. Üstte verilen cümleler çeviriniz için yeterlidir.


----------



## LeBro

Şafak said:


> birinci sorum ise siz ne dersiniz: “Uzun zaman Türkiye’de geçirmem gerekmek beni üzüyor”. Başaklarından daha iyi kulağa geliyor mu?



Ben olsam "Türkiye' de uzun süre kalmak zorunda oluşum beni üzüyor" derdim. Cümleyi Türkçe' de başka şekilde de ifade edebiliriz fakat ben yine de İngilizce cümleye en sıkı şekilde bağlı kalmaya çalıştım. "To need" fiilini "gerekmek" olarak çevirdiğimizde biraz zorluk çıkarıyor gibi geldi bana. Dolayısıyla "zorunda olmak" da kullanılabilir diye düşünüyorum.


----------

